# remington woodmaster



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

hey there. my friends coworker is selling a older remington woodmaster for $300 and i was wondering if that is a good deal? also what are your opinions on that rifle. it is one of the older ones with the engraving on the wood on the fore end and the hard flat butt.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

According to 2009 Standard Catalog of Firearms the bottom of the line 742 in very good condition is worth $275. Add 10% for the carbine (18" BBL) and They are worth a whole lot more if they are Peerless or Premier grades but he probably does not have one of these. Also, Very Good means "must contain 92% original metal and wood finish and 100% factory original . Small repairs, alterations, and small factory additions are permissable. Excellent is 100% factory condition. If it has been hunting, chances are it is not 100%.

Also, check Gun Broker and what other people are asking for on Glock Talk etc.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks willforu1. i will do that.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

he said its a 7400 would that make a big difference in price?


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The 7400 with the engraving on the receiver goes for 350 VG and 475 Exc.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw this add on Michigan Gun Owners Web site. Price dropped to $300 and it comes with a cheap scope.

http://www.migunowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37915


----------

